

Google's Proposed London Headquarters - stugrey
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/28/4473674/google-london-kings-cross-headquarters-renders

======
stugrey
I live nearby and it will be very interesting to see what this does to local
rents and house prices.

------
Peroni
Looks distinctly average.

~~~
stugrey
I agree, It looks like all of the other proposed buildings for Kings Cross.

